# Sim City: Maxis verteidigt "Always on"



## PCGH-Redaktion (19. März 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Sim City: Maxis verteidigt "Always on"*

					Von Maxis gab es jetzt ein offizielles Statement, wieso man Sim City nicht offline spielen kann und eine stetige Internetverbindung benötigt. So soll es sich dabei scheinbar nicht um eine Kopierschutzmaßnahme handeln. Viel mehr soll die Interaktion zwischen den Städten der Spieler im Mittelpunkt stehen.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Sim City: Maxis verteidigt "Always on"*


----------



## MyArt (19. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis verteidigt "Always on"*

Aber solche "Features" will ich doch überhaupt nicht haben


----------



## Infernal-jason (19. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis verteidigt "Always on"*

Und schon tischen die ne neue Lüge auf.


----------



## Sarin (19. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis verteidigt "Always on"*

Als ob man da noch irgend nen Statement glauben könnte.


----------



## Research (19. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis verteidigt "Always on"*

Besser vormuliert: Welches Feature will der vernbaucher noch haben?

Ein offline Singleplayer in ein Spiel mit social-Media-Dauerverbindung. Toll. Das hat den Einfluss. ALs ob sich die Leute dfür nicht zusammenfinden könnten und es selber regeln, dedicated.


----------



## Z28LET (19. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis verteidigt "Always on"*

Zumindest ist die Daueronline Sache kein Kopierschutz (anscheinend offiziel bestätigt), daher würde man zumindest kein Kopierschutz umgehen, beim ausschalten.


----------



## Deimos (19. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis verteidigt "Always on"*



Infernal-jason schrieb:


> Und schon tischen die ne neue Lüge auf.


Gemessen daran, dass die Maps zu klein sind und Stadt-Spezialisierungen möglich sind, glaue ich das kaum. Das Gameplay IST so ausgelegt wie von Maxis beschrieben, aber das war nicht erst seid Release klar. 
Wer sich das Spiel also dennoch gekauft hat und damit nicht zufrieden ist, ist selber schuld, in der Beziehung wurde imo nicht gelogen .
Der Kopierschutz ist einfach ein willkommener Nebeneffekt.


----------



## Borg12 (19. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis verteidigt "Always on"*

moin

das ist verarschung was die da machen, werden immer unglaubwürdiger, gut das ich es nicht gekauft habe, für mich ist das nur nen kopierschutz halt nur anders verkauft


----------



## Jeretxxo (19. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis verteidigt "Always on"*

Ich hätte mir lieber ein Feature gewünscht, das die Städte wieder so groß werden lässt wie in den Vorgängern. 
Auf den Rest hätte man verzichten dürfen.

Da Spiel ich lieber weiter Sim City 4 Deluxe, als mir so einen im Umfang beschnittenen Nachfolger zu kaufen.


----------



## Dartwurst (19. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis verteidigt "Always on"*

Und ich war der naiven Meinung nur Politiker können so lügen!


----------



## mgf (19. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis verteidigt "Always on"*

Ach Leute, wenn die nicht vom neuen CEO vor die Tür gesetzt werden wollen, müssen die jetzt im Kanon singen; so à la "beiße nicht die Hand, die dich füttert". Würde allerdings fast behaupten, Sim City hat endgültig Riccitiello den Kopf gekostet...


----------



## fire2002de (19. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis verteidigt "Always on"*

irgend wann findet ein pfiffiger modder ein weg einen "eigenen Server" zustarten, bis dahin gibts simcity in der ramschkiste ^^ das spiel jetzt zukaufen würde nur lügen und betrügen unterstüzen von daher LMA maxis wie kann man ein so gutes spiel nur so verkommen lassen.....


----------



## Driftking007 (19. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis verteidigt "Always on"*

Ich freu mich wenn in 3 Jahren die Server abgeschaltet werden ...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis verteidigt "Always on"*

Maxis gebt eurem Pressesprecher weniger Sachen die die Realität vernebeln. Die Leute die nur auf Singleplayer stehen brauchen kein always on. Mein Geld bekommt ihr nicht, für sinnlosen Datenschrott zahle ich keine Rupie


----------



## L-man (19. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis verteidigt "Always on"*

lol erst hieß es viel Last würde von den Rechnern genommen durch die Maßnahmen, das stellte sich als Lüger heraus. Nun heißt es anders. Mal sehen was noch so kommt


----------



## DarkMo (19. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis verteidigt "Always on"*

das is echt lustig ^^

"wie wollen wir unser always drm verteidigen?"
"hmm, naja wir bieten multiplayer inhalte, da muss man eben on sein"
"nein nein, dann wollen sie den im singleplayer aber ned auch haben das gibt nur ärger und damit kommen wir nie durch ohne stress."
"na dann erzählen wir eben, dass wir die spieler rechner entlasten wollen und auf unseren servern die löwenarbeit geleistet wird. dann stehn wir sogar noch als wohltäter da!"
"*glänzende augen* so machen wirs!"
...der shitstorm geht los, die lüge wird - oh wunder - aufgedeckt:
"verdammt, wie konnten die uns auf die schliche kommen? das sind unbezahlte kids! wie konnten die unsre überbezahlten profis nur so schnell ausmaneuvrieren? was machen wir jetzt?"
"hmm, wir erzählen dass mit dem multiplayer zeug?"
"dass wir da nicht gleich drauf gekommen sind! das ist doch DIE lösung!"
"und was ist mit den gegenargumenten?"
"ach, da sind die doch zu doof für an sowas zu denken..."


----------



## Rizoma (19. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis verteidigt "Always on"*

naja der groß teil deren Kunden wird die lüge fressen wie immer bei solchen Sachen


----------



## Foxm83 (19. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis verteidigt "Always on"*



DarkMo schrieb:


> das is echt lustig ^^
> 
> "wie wollen wir unser always drm verteidigen?"
> "hmm, naja wir bieten multiplayer inhalte, da muss man eben on sein"
> ...


 
Bitte das als Rezension für das Spiel bei Amazon rein!


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (19. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis verteidigt "Always on"*



> Der Online-Zwang soll scheinbar keine Kopierschutzmaßnahme darstellen,  sondern die Interaktion zwischen den Städten verschiedener Spieler  ermöglichen.


Welche anderen Spieler? Ich will in aller Ruhe für mich vor mich hin bauen. Da brauch ich keine Interaktion mit anderen.



> Alle sozialen Features liefen zentral über die Server ab  und man benutze die Cloud, um Speicherstände der Spieler zu verifizieren  und eine faire Umgebung für alle zu schaffen.


Allein braucht man keine sozialen Features. Und wenn ich alleine für mich spiele, ist es doch egal ob ich cheate oder nicht, ich möchte im Singleplayer meine Speicherstände manipulieren können.



> Außerdem ermögliche  Always-On es, sich von anderen Computer aus einzuloggen und weiter an  seiner Stadt zu arbeiten.


Hm, laßt mich kurz nachdenken...um das tun zu können, müßte auf dem anderen Computer auch SimCity installiert sein.
Alle Spiele, die ich von Unterwegs oder überall spielen können möchte, liegen auf meiner externen Festplatte...und, oh Wunder! Da wären auch meine Speicherstände drauf.
Ich kann also auch ohen Always-On überall an meiner Stadt weiterbauen.



> Man gab nun auch offiziell zu, dass man einen  reinen Singleplayer hätte implementieren können. Das hätte aber nicht in  das Konzept für das neue Sim City gepasst.


 Das neue Konzept paßt wohl eher nicht zu SimCity oder zu mir und wie ich SimCity hätte spielen wollen.



> Viele Spieler würden sich  auch nicht weiter am Always-on-Zwang stören, doch gibt es unzählige  Berichte in denen eben jene Online-Funktionen nicht ordnungsgemäß  ablaufen.


Nichts desto trotz wäre es schön gewesen, denjenigen, die sich daran stören, die Wahl zu lassen, damit auch jene, die nicht "sozial" sind und für sich alleine spielen wollen, hätten spielen können. Man hätte SimCity damit noch öfter verkaufen können. Aber Verbrauchern, Konsumenten, Kunden oder anderweitigen Klienten Wahlmöglichkeiten zu lassen, paßt nicht zu einem profitorientierten Unternehmen. Wahlmöglichkeiten zu schaffen ist und bleibt wohl nur die Aufgabe von Heilpädagogen...


----------



## Ahab (19. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis verteidigt "Always on"*

Ja, die Daten, die beim offline spielen anfallen, lassen sich natürlich nicht sammeln und später hochladen, wenn wieder Internet zur Verfügung steht. Das Spiel muss selbstverständlich nach 20 Minuten beendet werden. 

"Its a feature!" Leckt mich.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis verteidigt "Always on"*

Mir egal was Maxis und Electronic Anarchy treiben, mein Rechner bleibt sauber


----------



## Lexx (19. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis verteidigt "Always on"*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Aber Verbrauchern, Konsumenten, Kunden oder anderweitigen Klienten Wahlmöglichkeiten zu lassen, paßt nicht zu einem profitorientierten Unternehmen. Wahlmöglichkeiten zu schaffen ist und bleibt wohl nur die Aufgabe von Heilpädagogen...


 Ooch, mein Dealer lässt mir auch immer die Wahl..


----------



## Soldyah (19. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis verteidigt "Always on"*

Watt solls, dann sinds halt mehr als 10 Jahre die ich warte aufn neues SimCity


----------



## highspeedpingu (19. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis verteidigt "Always on"*



> Aber Verbrauchern, Konsumenten, Kunden oder anderweitigen Klienten  Wahlmöglichkeiten zu lassen, paßt nicht zu einem profitorientierten  Unternehmen. Wahlmöglichkeiten zu schaffen ist und bleibt wohl nur die  Aufgabe von Heilpädagogen...


Das ist der selbe Dünnpfiff wie bei MS mit Windows 8, blue und 9
Ausserdem sollten die mal da wohnen wo ich wohne, dann würden sie merken wie das ist mit "Always on"
Das ist hier eher Daily, wenn der Onlinegott milde gestimmt ist, ein bisschen on


----------



## John-800 (19. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis verteidigt "Always on"*



highspeedpingu schrieb:


> Das ist der selbe Dünnpfiff wie bei MS mit Windows 8, blue und 9
> Ausserdem sollten die mal da wohnen wo ich wohne, dann würden sie merken wie das ist mit "Always on"
> Das ist hier eher Daily, wenn der Onlinegott milde gestimmt ist, ein bisschen on



Bei mir hat mal ein Blitz eingeschlagen, drum litt das Modem drunter. Nach notdürftiger Reperatur lief es auch noch paar jahre, bis irgendwann ca. alle 15min die Verbindung abbrach. Seit einem neuem ist endlich Ruhe zudem war Big T gnädig und haben das DSLAM upgegradet, ich somit mal schnelleres Netz erhalten. Das neue Modem hat sich 2 mal bezahlt gemacht, da das alte nur normales ADSL und nicht ADSL 2+ konnte.
Ergo einfach mal die möglichen Ursachen eleminieren.


Always on ist inakzeptabel. Auf kurz oder lang wird das nix.... BOYKOTTIEREN!!!!!


----------



## highspeedpingu (19. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis verteidigt "Always on"*



> Bei mir hat mal ein Blitz eingeschlagen, drum litt das Modem drunter.  Nach notdürftiger Reperatur lief es auch noch paar jahre, bis irgendwann  ca. alle 15min die Verbindung abbrach. Seit einem neuem ist endlich  Ruhe zudem war Big T gnädig und haben das DSLAM upgegradet, ich somit  mal schnelleres Netz erhalten. Das neue Modem hat sich 2 mal bezahlt  gemacht, da das alte nur normales ADSL und nicht ADSL 2+ konnte.
> Ergo einfach mal die möglichen Ursachen eleminieren.



Hab´ schon verschiedene Router ausprobiert... max. 2000er DSL hier auf dem Dorf möglich. Im Nachbarort sind´s sogar nur 384
Zudem bauen sie hier wie die verrückten 1 Haus nach dem anderen, seitdem sind die Offline Zeiten gestiegen...
Die Verteiler sind auf der anderen Flussseite (mehr als 3Km weg) Und LTE kommt für mich wegen dem Datenvolumen von 1Gb nicht in Frage.

Da hilft eigentlich nur wegziehen - am besten neben das T - com Rechenzentrum


----------



## Spinal (19. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis verteidigt "Always on"*

Ich finde es nicht schlimm wenn man beim Always On DRM die Wahrheit sagt. Aber diese ganzen fadenscheinigen Aussagen gehen einem wirklich auf den Senkel. Wie sollen dienn die Server Berechnungen anstellen? Klar, geht ja total gut in Echtzeit  Auch die jetzige Aussage ist für mich beknackt, denn Sim City funktioniert in meinen Augen nciht wie gewünscht. Je länger man spielt, desto mehr bemerkt man, dass Maxis sich übernommen hat.

bye
Spinal


----------



## DBqFetti (19. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis verteidigt "Always on"*

Damit mein Speicherstand bei denen gespeichert werden kann..... ja klingt nach einen plausiblen Konzept und eine andere Herangehensweise wäre ein definitiv zu großer Einschnitt.
......... NOOOOOOOOOOT!!

Da spiel ich lieber Sim City auf dem Super Nintendo. Nach allem was man so hörst, sind dort wahrscheinlich sogar die Städte größer. ^^


----------



## Drapenot (19. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis verteidigt "Always on"*



Ahab schrieb:


> Ja, die Daten, die beim offline spielen anfallen, lassen sich natürlich nicht sammeln und später hochladen, wenn wieder Internet zur Verfügung steht. Das Spiel muss selbstverständlich nach 20 Minuten beendet werden.


 
Ja genau das selbe habe ich mir auch gedacht.
Beim start online gehen und die Saves holen und vorm beenden das selbe Spiel und die Saves wieder hochladen.
Problem gelöst. Steam bekommt das ja auch hin. Wieso also nicht EA?


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (19. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis verteidigt "Always on"*



Drapenot schrieb:


> Wieso also nicht EA?


 Weil es eben doch auch ein Kopierschutz sein soll, aber das gibt man ja nicht zu - warum auch immer.


----------



## Dwayne1988 (19. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis verteidigt "Always on"*

Das ganze Projekt ist aber gescheitert es mag ja schön sein mit freunden was zu machen aber mit anderen eine Region zu bebauen, endet darin sich anzuschweigen und einfach seine Stadt hinzurotzen, ob jemand ernsthaft interesse daran gemeinsam eine Region zu bebauen ist gescheitert. Es ist halt wie Facebook alle wollen in deine Friendlist sein doch Interessiert sich in wirklichkeit niemand für dich, hauptsache volle liste. Am ende legt man das Spiel zurück da alleine bauen langweilig und mit anderen ebendfall langweilig da es denen ebendfalls egal ist.

Nebenbei denbke da an einen bestimmten Forum über Sim Games dort hatte man bei Sim City 4 öfters gemeinsam eine Region gestalötet und Spieler die dort bauten hielten sich an auflagen und Diskutierten gemeinsam weitere schritte. Genau diese erfahrung hätte Sim city 2013 bringen sollen doch Interessiert es die Spieler bis auf wenige Ausnahmen niemanden.


----------



## DerBratmaxe (19. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis verteidigt "Always on"*

Irgendwer sollte die armen Programmierer mal an die Frische Luft lassen.

Das war doch von vorne rein klar.

Die veröffentlichen ein "Always-on" Spiel und natürlich kommt keiner auf den Gedanken die Lücke zu finden. Ich schätze mal, das 100x mehr Leute versucht haben die Lücke zu finden, als EA&Maxis überhaupt Programmierer haben  


Ich würde das Spiel nichtmal geschenkt installieren. Aber eine Sache find ich lustig:

Vor 2 Jahren war zu ~90% in allen Beiträgen zu BF3 "scheiß Origin Zwang" lesen ... Nun haben sie ein "Alway-on" Spiel und ich hab in keinem Beitrag was gefunden, dass die "Problematik" mit BF3 wieder aufgreift


----------



## DarkMo (19. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis verteidigt "Always on"*

weil schon zu bf3 start klar war, das always-on da oder nicht da keinen unterschied macht. das war doch nur gekünsteltes gemecker. ich mein, wer bitte kauft sich für 60 ocken so nen dedizierten multiplayer shooter wegen des sp's? das bf mittlerweile nen sp überhaupt hat liegt doch nur an den konsolen einerseits (bc damals) und neuerdings am konkurrenz gebaren mit cod, welches ja im sp die krone hält. aber bf ist nunmal für die meisten ein spiel, wo man sich mit anderen zu 99,9% der zeit im mp kloppt - und dass man dann eh online sein muss is wohl klar. aber sc ist für viele eben in erster instanz ein solo spiel, was man nach gut dünken gerne auch mal mit anderen zusammen zocken kann.

die problematik ist hier in diesem zusammenhang einfach ne ganz andere.


----------



## Astra-Coupe (19. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis verteidigt "Always on"*

Kurze und knappe Meinung von mir Maxis/EA:

Überlasst es doch bitte der zahlenden Kundschaft selbst zu entscheiden wie sie ein Spiel genießen möchte. Mag sein das ihr euren allways-online-Mist super genial findet aber anscheinend viele Käufer nicht! Was spricht dagegen den Leuten die Wahl zu überlassen wie sie spielen möchten? Macht einfach wie in jeden anderen Spiel einen Singleplayer UND einen Multiplayermodus! Stellt euch nicht an wie die ersten Menschen und versucht immer neue Ausreden am Kunden zu testen. Wenn euer Multiplayer so ein tolles must-have wäre dann zocken die Leute auch meisst online aber hin und wieder wollen / müssen wir halt auch mal offline sein können - wollen aber trotzdem spass an unseren bezahlten Spielen haben... schonmal daran gedacht? Einfach lächerlich Maxis sorry!


----------



## Hideout (19. März 2013)

Astra, das ist einfach ein Kopierschutz und alles andere sind Ausreden von wegen "Wir wollten euch nur ein tolles Spielerlebnis vermitteln." Die wollen nur so viel Geld wie geht.


----------



## John-800 (21. März 2013)

*AW: Sim City: Maxis verteidigt "Always on"*



highspeedpingu schrieb:


> Hab´ schon verschiedene Router ausprobiert... max. 2000er DSL hier auf dem Dorf möglich. Im Nachbarort sind´s sogar nur 384
> Zudem bauen sie hier wie die verrückten 1 Haus nach dem anderen, seitdem sind die Offline Zeiten gestiegen...
> Die Verteiler sind auf der anderen Flussseite (mehr als 3Km weg) Und LTE kommt für mich wegen dem Datenvolumen von 1Gb nicht in Frage.
> 
> Da hilft eigentlich nur wegziehen - am besten neben das T - com Rechenzentrum



Nee mach den rosa Tunten Druck unterm Arsch! Die sollen das Dslam upgraden! Du zahlst ja und es ist nicht dein Problem, wenn da immer mehr Leute zuziehen und dadurch die Leitungen abkacken, denn die zahlen doch auch. Kannst ja auch deine Nachbarn Tele Terror machen lassen. 
Und schau nach, was deine Fritzbox sagt, ob es jetzt z.B. ein Texas Instruments mit ITU 992.0 also normales ADSL ist. Wenn die dann auf ein Infineo mit ITU 992.5 ADSL 2+ aufrüsten, kriegste auch 7MBit! Bei mir ist die Vermittlungsstelle auch 4km weg. 
Lass definitiv ein neues Modem am Anschluss hängen, das ADSL 2+ beherrscht, so können die dir einen anderen port zuweisen, ansonsten erzählen die dir es geht nicht mehr. Ja schön dein Modem beherrscht nur normales ADSL aber das sagt dir da auch keiner, genauso wenig daß mit ADSL 2+ über lange Strecken 3 mal mehr geht... bei mir hat sich sogar der Dämpfungsfaktor um 10dB verschlechtert, trotzdem geht mehr und die Leitung ist Stabil wie ein Berg! Dacht au solange das DSLAM 4km weit weg steht geht da nix. Denkste von 2,3Mbit(ITU992.0) auf 6,7MBit(ITU992.5) aufrüsten ist ein Segen! 
good luck


----------

